# What a reception party



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

what's scary is they seem to have practiced


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

would have been even if they had a halloween theme wedding and got dressed up in makeup , LOL


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I am so jealous, if I ever get married, this is what I'd [email protected]


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

You know, I'll bet that they're the couple who didn't take a coach-and-four to the reception, they took a horse-drawn hearse!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like they practiced? Oh YES I Know How Much They Practiced! 

2005 We did a Zombie theme and did the dance. 
We had 6 women ages 34 - 50+, 3 teenagers and 3 10 year olds. For a 2 minute and 20 second dance we practiced for HOURS, and believe me it is quite a work out!

We had a TV behind us on the stage with the video playing and we had blinking lighted mouth pieces in our mouths.

We worked SO hard on it, and this year (2006) we had a Hollywoood/Movie theme and our shows finale was the "Time Warp", we put in about 1/4 of the time and effort we put into Thriller but everyone liked it 20 times better.

I am guessing it is because it is more up beat and people can join in.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

What is "Time Warp"? Forgive me I am a metal head and we are exploring halloween ideas for our wedding at some point in the next 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> What is "Time Warp"? Forgive me I am a metal head and we are exploring halloween ideas for our wedding at some point in the next 2 years.


Time Warp was the theme song in the movie" Rocky Hooror Picture Show" its a cool,cool Dance.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

WHAT IS "TIME WARP"? Get off this site right now. hehe


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A crowd of Chicagoans came to fill my parking lot one of my first busy Octobers.After driving 3 hours to get here they may not have been in a real good mood? 
"All this driving into the "Sticks" and what will this small-town nobody be able to do for us?"
They were amazed as inside the wrecked 1950 Hudson taxi cab a console tv was showing "Time Warp", and about four other Rocky Horror dance numbers!!? THEY couldn't buy these yet!?
Nobody could buy them at that time..but little "Jimmy" from the middle of nowhere was showing them as they stood in line!
There are more than just a couple of ways to surprise people .
(insert evil laugh here~)


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

What like I was vere sober watching The Rocky Horror Picture show. The best place Was a little movie theater on the gulf coast that was more bar than movie theater. Shame its no longer there.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I live near Milwaukee, Wi were at the Oriental Theatre they show the RHPS Midnight, the second Saturday of the Month. (longest running place in the USA, sence 1978).

Last year Our "Crew" did a road trip to the show. we wore our Crew shirts -tye-dyes that we made a couple of years ago when we did a Psycotic Circus.

Now that my daughter has her Columbia costume from Halloween she can't wait to go back. Her 16th Birthday is right after spring break, so during break we are going to a local Hotel/Waterpark for her "Sweet 16 party" Then on Saturday I am taking her and a couple of friends to RHPS for her "Not-So-Sweet 16"

I guess I will have to dig out my Magenta costume


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

This is just like in "13 Going on 30". Thanks for posting this. I laughed 'til I cried!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Alright, you've given me some bad ideas I must do at my sisters' wedding reception. October wedding. Must be lovingly disruptive and funny. 

Thriller - would be great, but how to convince people to learn it? 
Time Warp - must do. It's just a jump to the left, and a step to the right...

I'd like to throw in a few fun ones like 'Remains of the Day' or the "Addams Family" theme even though they've got no set dance... Need to make the most of the occasion, without getting all the straights too uptight and realizing they shouldn't like those songs. Suggestions???


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

How about the Munsters theme song?


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

OK Flashback

As for the Addams Family theme song, there is no set dance to it, but actually it has the same timing as the Macarana (sp?)


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

What goones they were. Lol. 

Commical. I almost died laughing.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

That is funny! I wish I had fun weddings like that to attend. 
Or one with the Time Warp.


----------



## Pure Evil Model: D (Jul 9, 2007)

wow. that is great. I've often wondered why you do here that song at more weddings...


----------

